# time & temp to press letters on flannel



## 80EastTrendz (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi everyone...hoping for some help. I am very new to this and so far had no problem heat pressing rhinestone transfers onto fabric...not quite the same case when trying to press letters onto flannel lounge pants! Any suggestions on time and temp to work at? Do I peel the paper off hot or cool? These are not rhinestone letters they are regular varsity type transfers.
Thanks.
Melissa


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

we use several plastisol transfer suppliers, all of which provide application instructions that are different from the others. This probably relates to the ink mixture/additives they use. I would make a call to your supplier and tell them all the details of the project, they can give you the best information.

Good Luck


----------

